# basement bath remodel. Frame or plumb first?



## jacselee (Mar 5, 2014)

Should I frame bath first or break up concrete and have plumber come through and back fill?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Slab work first.


----------



## jacselee (Mar 5, 2014)

What if the the plumbing runs across the framing. Can i just frame across the broken up concrete (assuming it was running across and not parallel to broken concrete) and have the plumber come in and run under framing and just back fill?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

jacselee said:


> What if the the plumbing runs across the framing. Can i just frame across the broken up concrete (assuming it was running across and not parallel to broken concrete) and have the plumber come in and run under framing and just back fill?


yes. Or plumb first, pour concrete and then frame.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

We Break up, plumb, new concrete ,then frame.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Dan_Watson said:


> We Break up, plumb, new concrete ,then frame.


That is preferred, but if schedules don't quite synch, the framers can get in there after the concrete is cut. A lot of the time, if the plumber marks it, we will even do the concrete demo for him.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Warren said:


> That is preferred, but if schedules don't quite synch, the framers can get in there after the concrete is cut. A lot of the time, if the plumber marks it, we will even do the concrete demo for him.


We try and mark out with the plumber and then do the demo. Catch each others mistakes and everyone stays happy.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dan_Watson said:


> We Break up, plumb, new concrete ,then frame.


Agreed.

And agreed on the mark up.

We also do a walk through and cover a lot of the details, schedules and formulate a game plan...which usually is tossed out the window on day one. :laughing:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Agreed.
> 
> And agreed on the mark up.
> 
> We also do a walk through and cover a lot of the details, schedules and formulate a game plan...which usually is tossed out the window on day one. :laughing:


Usually by the end of the walk through :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

All the ones I've done I frame first - just seems easier having fixed parameters in place. Either way will work as long as you know for sure the floor plan.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

I think it depends on the plumber....id rather have it framed in first....I bust up around the framing....never been a problem...that way I can do the sewer and rough plumbing at the same time..


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Depends on the amount of trenching
I'm doing a pit and pump right now that had 80 feet of cuts. That would have sucked if the walls were up. I just tacked the walls that crossed the trench in place during framing and pulled them the day the cutting crew came.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

correct..it depends on the amount....im adding a shower to a basement powder room on Wednesday.....all I need is a 2' x 7' trench from the lav to the shower....I can do the whole rough in 1 day ....why frame it later and make it a 2 day project....I like to make money


----------

